# How Much Would Rs. 175,000 Be In English Money (Sterling)?



## dalsingh (May 20, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what Rs. 175,000 would be in sterling?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 20, 2009)

175,000  Divided by 80....or current rate of exchange RS to Pounds sterling...
TODAYS Rate is...  
*175,000.00 INR*

*=*

*2,378.58 GBP*

                     India Rupees                            United Kingdom Pounds                                  1 INR = 0.0135919 GBP               1 GBP = 73.5732 INR


----------



## dalsingh (May 20, 2009)

That is how much it would cost to publish 1000 copies of Panth Prakash Volume 2.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 20, 2009)

what about SGPC financing it..its budget of a few hundred Kror rupees yearly...nearly equals the Punjab Govt budget.


----------



## dalsingh (May 20, 2009)

They've (SGPC) been sitting on it for nearly 3 years!! They have the publication. Nice to know they have their priorties right.......


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 20, 2009)

we can only hope..they come to their senses....


----------

